# Stolen high white red male tegu



## Dylan koch (Mar 17, 2020)

Was stolen in tucson arizona within last 24 hours!


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 17, 2020)

He was born in September my female wasnt taken though


----------



## Debita (Mar 25, 2020)

That was a bold thief! Are you sure it was stolen, and not just a wiley escape?


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes positive there was no way for him to escape and would of been in the reptile room and the metal screens need to be pulled out of slots removed tab to even pull them out and move the wooden boards on top. I forgot to put tab or person left it out tho and I would of noticed all the wood and screen knocked over. It's sad


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 25, 2020)

Ya since then though I made my reptile room super secure since it's not attached to the house! I live on a 12 acre property and it's like the garage and the garage has like a studio apartment size building attached to it that's my tegu room. I added a black out steel security door and black out steel security bars inside and outside windows plus building is solid concrete walls. And added cameras and sensor lights


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 25, 2020)

Hopefully if their comes back they get a buck shot to the butt!! Just sucks my high white male was meant to be paired with my red female which they left now I have to get another red male or just make blue ice and red hybrids which probably would look stunning since blue ice or ice tegus have red already in them.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Cameras and a dog or geese for alarm.


----------



## Debita (Mar 25, 2020)

Geese are great!! Best watch dogs ever. They're also aggressive toward people after they've grown up and become territorial.

I love geese. You could give your Tegus their eggs...free food.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 25, 2020)

Lmao give them their eggs


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Absa-damn-lutely.


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Mar 25, 2020)

Debita said:


> Geese are great!! Best watch dogs ever. They're also aggressive toward people after they've grown up and become territorial.
> 
> I love geese. You could give your Tegus their eggs...free food.


2birds one stone lol


----------



## Debita (Mar 26, 2020)

Us Tegu owners....so wise.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 26, 2020)

Lol I had to use steel black out security door on outside of regular door and blackout steel security things on outside and inside of reptiles room which is a solid concrete building to protect them from further thefts


----------



## Debita (Mar 26, 2020)

Nikki Gregory said:


> 2birds one stone lol


Right!! No pun intended!? 2 geese ...one stone


----------



## Debita (Mar 26, 2020)

Dylan - sounds like you're doing the best you can. Good luck to you.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you I will be installing cameras soon too but already have sensor lights at every side of the building


----------



## Debita (Mar 26, 2020)

Good job - safer already. Hopefully the bandits will give up with your new adjustments.

Or maybe your red female might just give one of them a big bite.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 26, 2020)

She isn't to nice since her future mate got stolen I'm guessing it traumatized her she used to be so sweet and I could pick her up no problem now she lunges


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 26, 2020)

But if I catch bandits trying there are going to get a buck shot in the rear


----------



## Debita (Mar 26, 2020)

Totally relate. I would be lunging too if someone came and stole my husband.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 26, 2020)

Ya her personality it totally different they used to be cuddling all the time and sleep head on head


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Mar 31, 2020)

Man I would be so pissed if anyone hurt any of my pets. And there not even that nice. If someone Took a tegu from I would go full on axe murder on them. I would not have been able to handle it.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 31, 2020)

Your telling me man if I knew who I'd be knocking on doors. But idk n have only been back in Arizona a month or so


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Well, here's hoping that's the last of it.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Mar 31, 2020)

Hope you find him soon. Check craigslist often just in case. They might want to sell it.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 31, 2020)

I have been checking all the time and calling the reptile stores! Most likely who ever stole it kept as a pet or idk if they even knew what it was.. but it's such a bummer though white red male tegus are usually just as much as blues.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Mar 31, 2020)

Dang. That must suck then. How old was it when it got stolen? Also was the enclosure in the house? If it was, I would think it’s someone who knows you have one.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 31, 2020)

A year old


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 31, 2020)

The enclosure is in reptile room completely separate from the house it's a building inside of garage. Which previously wasn't locked only few ppl knew they were there. My dad my gf who lives with me. Her parents and 2 of my friends and my gfs dad told 2 buddies. So it had to of been those 2 fuckers.. but now I upgraded the security I put a black out steel security door in front of wooden door and black out steel bars on inside as well


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Mar 31, 2020)

Damm, if you have a hunch of who it is, try to ask them questions that seem nonchalant but to you it makes sense.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 1, 2020)

Any luck yet?


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 2, 2020)

Actually amazing news someone must of decided to return him because he was looking super ruff because I found a box outside of reptile room n opened super carefully because I heard something inside it and it was him!!!


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 2, 2020)

Doesn't look so ruff now hes been fed soaked and ect


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 2, 2020)

Dont mind dirty water I changed right after


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 2, 2020)

Hes in ruff shape I'm glad he was returned not dead and with Hope's of survival


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 2, 2020)

You beat the odds. Congrats.


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 2, 2020)

I can't believe he was brought back! People obviously didn't feed him because his future mate was smaller than him now hes way smaller. But people dont realize they need high humidity specially reds! I think a novice keeper could but would need to do research. I'm just so happy hes back


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 2, 2020)

Update picture looking alot better on day 2 of him being back


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 2, 2020)

An improvement for sure.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 3, 2020)

wow looks a lot better


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 3, 2020)

I have been giving my blues and reds quail eggs too they love them


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 3, 2020)

I can imagine! Sounds like your all having fun.


----------



## Merlot (May 11, 2020)

Who steals a tegu though honestly? Definitely a ballsy theif, I wonder if they knew what is was.. or if they were like, Hey y’all! Check this cool looking critter out let’s scoop me up and go to the market


----------



## Debita (May 11, 2020)

Yes Merlot....we can only hope that the perp got the ride of his life! lol


----------



## Walter1 (May 11, 2020)

As good a time as any for a tegu to bite.


----------



## Debita (May 11, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> As good a time as any for a tegu to bite.



In typical Walter1 fashion....a few words, a strong point.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 11, 2020)

Debita said:


> Yes Merlot....we can only hope that the perp got the ride of his life! lol


I'm just imaganing the tegu poking his head out a window and letting his forked tounge fly


----------

